# Roasted fresh CRANE



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Sand Hill Crane

There dark meat. Looks like beef roast raw and cooked.
No plucking way to field dress them, rip the breast off with a "Wing slinger " and skin it , skin the legs and where finished in about 3 minutes each.

I BBQ ed one half the breast and a thigh ,after I marinated in milk for an hour or two, for dinner when I got home. Covered it with some bacon onion, and fresh garlic rapped it in tin foil and cooked it like a beef roast for 45 minutes, To long by the way. It was very good with the left over pasta salad we had in the fridge


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What would you compare it to?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

More to the beef end rather then goose.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's good, I am not a fan of goose. I just might put in for some tags next year. Eat one and have one mounted...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

That sounds good. Got any pictures? Ive never even had goose either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Big drumsticks.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Probably make 3 batches of giblets with those necks


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I call it Rib eye of the sky----mmmmmmmmmmmm goood---------on the grill hard to beat-------sb*


----------

